# SeaFrance Carnet



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Anyone tried this scheme it does metion motorhomes in the small print as a maybe additional charge.
http://www.seafrance.com/seafrance/opencms/uk/en/passenger/Carnet.html


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

Booked 6 rtn crossings for 30 each way total cost 180 . This is for a 4.6T 7.2M Hymer.
All tickets are fully flexible, 25 quid supplement on certain dates and all Fri sat in aug.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

alunj said:


> Booked 6 rtn crossings for 30 each way total cost 180 . This is for a 4.6T 7.2M Hymer.
> All tickets are fully flexible, 25 quid supplement on certain dates and all Fri sat in aug.


That's a good deal.  
Last year (2006) I booked a season ticket with NorfolkLine and paid for 4 fully amendable returns at a cost of £240
7.25m 3500kg
The sad thing is that I was only able to use 2 of them. :x 

I thought the indications were that prices were increasing, this suggests not.


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm thinking of going for the 6 journey carnet with seafrance. £192 this year and it looks like it's pretty flexible.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*sea france carnet*

Hi, Just booked our 6 sailings £192, good deal, M/H 4000 KGs,7m long.
Cheers Don


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

*Sea France carnet*

Hi,
Anyone thinking of this offer needs to hurry.I have just booked 3 return crossings for £192 which are fully amendable.You do not even have to book,just turn up at the port.However they told me this is the price for cars as they have not worked out a price for motorhomes yet.And they are quite happy to do this but it could change any day.
We have had enough paying amendment fees.We got stung in early December and had to pay £60 extra on a £30 return crossing mid week on a near empty boat for just one day earlier at the same time.


----------

